# Suunto



## Andy Jackson

*Suunto*


View Advert


Evening all

So a couple of years ago I parted with a Suunto Traverse as part of a deal and being honest it's the one watch I miss

Anyone looking at parting with a Traverse or even consider another model please get in touch

Cheers

Andy




*Advertiser*

Andy Jackson



*Date*

13/12/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£150



*Category*

Wanted


----------

